# How was your day?



## jayme

I thought I would start a thread that is just a place to BS, chat, update, share, vent,etc.... So how was your day? What did you do lately?

The other night I had the "opportunity" to cater a dinner for the board of directors meeting of a non-profit organization my husband sits on (read- "volunteer") this was dinner for 18, and they are all customers of our business as well as friends. All knowing that I have been in culinary school for the past few months, and all having high expectations of me. Some have had my cooking and/or baking before, some had not. I was prepping the night before and began thinking that I was actually nervous. I can cook for strangers and not think about it. I can cook WITH friends and not be nervous. Funny how cooking FOR friends is a different story. Anyhow, all came out well- I was told that most folks came back for 2nds and even 3rds (if there was any left) and I have received a couple of complementary phone calls- so I feel good about it. But it was amazing that I felt stressed beforehand- and I really don't stress about things..... LOL

Ok guys, what's going on in YOUR life????:roll: :lol: :chef:


----------



## nofifi

Jayme, I think we've all had this feeling cooking for friends. Sounds like you did a good job!!! The only thing I really hate about cooking for friends is they always ask how they can make this special dish of yours "low fat". I remind them of something Julia Child said once. She said people have forgotten how good food really is by doing everything low fat and have lost their real taste for rich foods. Although I agree that we probably should make things more healthy, there are times when we should splurge. We can taste food that is rich and just not make "pigs" out of ourselves. Do you ever run into that?


----------



## jayme

Nofif-
LOL what do they say "everything in moderation"?? I actually haven't had anyone say that (yet?), perhaps they look at my cooking as something they don't normally eat (like in a restaurant), so splurge is ok , and they can see I use fresh ingredients and handle my food carefully (sanitary), if they have watched or cooked with me. I have noticed that the more I cook, the less I eat. Perhaps by the time I am finished preparing a complex or elaborate meal, I have smelled, handled and tasted everything, that I don't need to eat it. I will have a small helping and watch my guests enjoy! LOL But my weakness is sweets- THAT is where I can ruin a diet, too many calories there and I can't NOT make them....(I have kids....LOL that's my story and I'm sticking to it!) I love to cook WITH people too- but everyone is too busy these days. Everyone says "we'll have to get together" but there is never time. I miss when people had time to be social. I used to have bar-be-ques and tie-dye parties about 12 years ago- everyone came over brought food to share and meat for the grill, and a white t-shirt to dye and we had a blast. (yeah I know it's a CA thing- but I was really into tie-dye back then- picked it up at a Grateful Dead show- I worked medical services at concerts) But now, we all work, take care of families, etc.... not enough hours in the day.... Now we have to make friends online:lol:


----------



## mezzaluna

Jayme, I know what you mean about the difficulty getting together with friends who are busy. One of my closest friends is teaching at a university and working on her doctorate. But we do our darndest to get together at least twice a year by putting a date in our calendars. If we have to reschedule, we choose a date immediately then fight to keep the date.

As we grow older and our lives get more complex, social gatherings take more effort- but they are worth it!


----------



## the_seraphim

today i had one of the best days of my life so far...

first, i got to cater for 60 people for my nieces christening... a buffet so it wasnt too hard, most of the work done the night before and 2 hours of work before the service got great compliments on that

second, i got a new gf, and i really like her a lot, shes attractive, fun to be around, loves me to bits (go figure) had a crush on my for like a year, but never could bring herself to ask me until someone told me she liked me and i asked her.

all in all... "this is gonna be my greatest day" lol... woo!


----------



## nofifi

Hey congrats on your new love, Seraphin, everybody needs someone in this world to love. You need to keep us updated, lol. Maybe we can start a new thread.....Daily update of Seraphin's love life, lol. We can give you advice, etc. (Geez....I gotta quit working so many hours and get back to dating, lol).

Mezz....I think it's wonderful that you and your friend make a date and keep it. I work so much, as do my friends, that we don't make the time anymore like we should. I'm moving to another state, downsizing my home and life in the near future and reallly look forward to establishing friendships again. Sometimes, we forget what's really important by working so much. Sorry to sound so reflective tonight....another birthday rounding the corner tomorrow and realizing I made no plans for it because of my work schedule and hectic life lately. Maybe next year I'll remember to plan ahead and have a high fat dinner party, lol.


----------



## jayme

Congrats!!! New love is soooo cool! No other feelings like the adrenalin of it all... why didn't she tell you?- we don't find you to be the least bit intimidating!! LOL Nice ego boost to have folks love your food!! Toast to Seraphim and new love....:beer: (her name???- so when Nofifi writes the book.....LOL) 
OK Nofifi- we need to find you a date, sweetheart!- new thread- let's set up Nofifi...... LOL
Mezz- I have this grand idea that one day, we need to get as many of us together as possible. I'd love to be able to just take a couple weeks off and travel the country and meet/cook/dine with all you folks on this site....then I would hop a plane to Europe and do the same there......
(sigh) Anyone got some winning lottery numbers you want to share????
LOL :bounce:


----------



## aprilb

> I just got served an unlawful detainer by a "person" <and I use the term loosely> who is trying to get money out of the property that I have an Owner Carry on for 2 years. 14 months into it he's claiming all kinds of technicalities (breach of contract) that flat out aren't true.
> 
> I don't have any idea how this process goes or how long it takes...BUT I've also been trying to get out from under this place for ages. Cleaning, repairing, painting and trying to move! If he gets his way he wants to just flat out kick us to the curb, keeping my 26k downpayment!
> 
> I also haven't been able to find decent work here (see my prior posts re: employers from H*ll, disfunctional kitchens, etc) in spite of dozens of applications around the valley...NObody calls me for an interview let alone saying, "Oh, we need someone with different skills". If you can flip a burger here you can get hired if you're willing to take minimum wage.
> 
> In any event, there's a <hopefully minimal> chance that I'll lose everything.
> 
> So, I'm up for grabs. I'm a great cook, artist, prep, hardworking, baking, decorating, pastries, inventive, creative, independent, diligent...done buffet and pastries for YNP...love to work long hours...
> 
> I do kind of have an aversion to flipping eggs because of Archies...but with proper equipment I can do that too.
> 
> SOMEBODY HIRE ME! Even if I don't lose everything, I still want out of here before I go NUTS!
> 
> (It's late, I'm stressing heavily and on my 3rd glass of red)
> :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> April


----------



## nofifi

April, sorry about the "stuff" going on in your life right now. Of course, now that you've been served, find a decent lawyer, gather all your paperwork to back you in this lawsuit. Is there a possibility that you can sit down with the Owner and his lawyer with a mediator and reach an agreement? Sometimes, in life, we have to cut our losses just to get on with our lives (I talk from great experience, lol). You never know what is around the bend for you but it sounds like this town you live in isn't a great option for you, employment wise. So.....put down the wine bottle......put your thinking cap on.....write out a list of pros and cons on staying there.....and the right answers will be right in front of your nose!!!


----------



## nofifi

Jayme, lol, you don't want to set me up.....I'm a mean old woman, lol. When you get to my age (Today I'm 58) you get set in your ways, and truthfully, men my age or older want to be "mama'ed" for some reason (maybe their starting their second childhood, lol). My friends all laugh at me because after two dates I tell these men to "lose the number". I'm afraid I am alittle crusty in that aspect, lol. I've also been told that I have a commitment phobia....I personally think I'm just happy being single, lol. Now, unless you have one in mind with one foot in the grave....has no living relatives.....has tons of money and wants me to be his sole heir.....and has a week to live....then I'm your girl, lol.


----------



## aprilb

I'm 53 btw. Divorced since '98 from a schmuck. All kinds of problems (due to him...his arrest et all) since. 

Staying here? No brainer. NO! No 'pros' to it at all. No work of any kind, allergies from the environment/dust/dirt/water issues up the wazoo. I've put out over a dozen applications in addition to 2 employment agencies since last Thanksgiving. NObody even calls me for an interview to even tell me that they need 'something else'. It's like, DUDE, if you didn't want to interview people for the position WHY IN THE H**L did you put an ad in the paper?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I lived here 15 years ago and thought somehow it would have improved with the population increase. Duh...stupid stupid me. 

All of the places I have worked at have been an absolute horror. 

Leaving is a no brainer which is what I was working on when we got served. All I want is my money out of it and get the fudge out of here.

Talk to the guy...probably not. I know the type from having prior relationships with control and abuse issues. (Like my Ex) This guy takes the cake. I also think he's suffering from senility. 

We need to start a "Rich old fart gonna die in a week" dating service. 

(Not that I look like Anna Nicole or anything...but they say the way to a mans heart is through his stomach (after he's done slobbering over boobs)

April


----------



## jayme

April- I remember from previous threads that you have had a rough career... perhaps time to relocate to a new town. Internet can be a wealth of info. Nofifi is right on about protecting yourself and finding out your rights... your tail end is your big priority!! Then, look toward the future! Our thoughts are with you! (hugs) Hang in there!! (there are a number of new restaurants opening the Sacramento area....)


----------



## jayme

now THAT sounds like Anna Nicole Smith and look what happened to her....


----------



## jayme

Nofif- I'm up to the challenge.... LOL Ok since you mentioned MEN, (and the subject of sexual orientation has never come up- I'm presuming you are straight, if not, I apologize, edit as needed) Ok what do I know about you so far....?LOL

WANTED: date for Nofifi- feisty, Italian woman lives in Missouri, owner of the now infamous Diaper dog, loves food, laughter, and football. Seeking a man- must be over 50, intelligent, independent, mentally stable, attractive and filthy rich, serious health problems ok once new will is written, owners of conures and those with criminal backgrounds need not apply. Must love good cooking and be very appreciative of ANY meal cooked for him! Willing to unload dishwasher, and able to repair garbage disposals. Please respond at once!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Any takers???????? will interview by email

Jayme


----------



## free rider

Boy, can I relate to that. They're all bald and fat anyway. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nofifi

JAYME, add 'LOVES TO VACUUM" to the ad you're placing for me, lol. You know, I use to love to ride Harley's but men my age can't see, can't drive well and the last thing I'll do is get on the back of a Harley with them now, lol. It's so sad getting older, lol. I think I miss that the most. Other than that, I think you nailed me pretty good in your ad, lol. Are you going to do the first interview? lol.


----------



## jayme

Nofif-
Ok let's just help you out and say 
"Must be willing to do ALL housework!", and some "old" guys still ride...LOL haven't you seen the previews for that new Travolta movie? So let's add- "Rides a Harley, a plus!!!"
Now accepting email message interviews- anyone interested in the privilage of dating Nofif-- please message me! Thank you,
Jayme
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jayme

April-
Any update? how's things going? Been thinking of you...


----------



## aprilb

Rock and a hard place...

My DD (dear daughter) maintains we should sell cookies. (I make killer cookies) :lol: Heck, I'll make killer anything...:smoking:

Actually I agree and have been trying to generate interest for bakery items...pfft...not here even though they've got over 35k pop and no bakery. Weird place. They're opening their 5th pizza fast food place soon. Duh...

Other than that I'm trying to sift through the bs here.

Got dumb a* legalities to deal with like responding to paperwork. I guess the worst that could happen is I lose everything. Best is I get my $$ out of this place. I'm in Nevada so I guess it's a crap shoot.

And you know what? At this point I don't give a Rat's arse. All I want is to get out of here and find a really decent place that will appreciate my talent and a low cost housing that will accept my little dog and cat that I've had for 8 years.

My cousin lives (lived...don't know) in N. Highlands in Sac. He was a Scottish Games Champ a number of years ago.

In any event I have a lot of "stuff" to deal with. For instance getting rid of the tons of items you really didn't need that you discovered you stupidly bought or inherited over the years and now can't sell for Jack at a yard sale...

All I know is for mental and physical issues we really need to get out of here SOOOOOONNNNN!!!! <ok, ... cough....>

Heck, I have a pickup...I can chuck boxes into the back and move anywhere.

Yes, I'm really good at what I do. I think it's an age/gender thing around here. (but they won't tell you that)

I also don't want to step on anybody's toes, but they hire illegals here as well so a good line or any kind of cook can't expect more than minimum wages and you still have $700+ rent/mortgage payments plus sky high electric bills and ...UGH! Ick!. I'm sorry again, but it's true. Most of the Valley commutes to Las Vegas to get a decent wage at this point. Of course the quality of what you get here shows. (fine, rant at me at will, I'll give you examples of everything I'm talking about) <btw I grew up in West Lost Angeles in a 50/50 community and the problem didn't exist then>

So, I am doing everything in my power to get out of here without losing my shirt. <don't get that excited...I'm 53....LOL:lol: ...(don't tell...don't look it) actually I was a dancer in NYC when I was younger...(no, not ballet if you catch my drift)>

Anyway, thanks for asking...Manic/depressive has NOTHING on this.
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

April


----------



## jayme

Hey Free can we write a "wanted" ad for you too? :bounce:


----------



## jayme

Nofifi- I am sooooooo sorry..... I forgot to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!- so happy belated!!! What did you do for your day?
(geez and you even told me it was your b-day, too!!):blush: 
:beer: :chef: :beer: :chef: :beer: :chef: :beer: :chef: :beer: :chef:


----------



## nofifi

Well, Thank You Jayme. It was pretty uneventful, the usual yadda yadda, then slept in the rest of the day, lol. Actually, sometimes sleeping through a birthday I found out isn't so bad after all, lol. Got some nice gifts, nice calls so I guess you could say it was a nice day other than having to go back out and buy diapers for Diaper Dog, lol.


----------



## jayme

Nofifi-
Gotta keep the "babies" in diapers.... LOL Still no messages for dates for you- I think we scared them all away....maybe the Harley bit intimidated them?? LOL
I was sooooo busy this weekend. Worked Friday and Sat at friend's restaurant- we were 100% capacity + on sat. nite. Worked my tail off. Plus worked my day job on friday and sat. Sunday we had a booth sale for Girl Scout cookies and then school yesterday and a private teaching party at my school last night. Tired! but it's a good kind of tired....


----------



## nofifi

Wow, came home tonight exhausted after another grueling day and then read your post, NOW I'M REALLY TIRED. lol. Did you even get a chance to breathe? 

Don't worry about a "date for nofifi" lol, I'm a pretty crusty old woman and can scare them even without a Harley, lol. I really don't think any of those things scare them, My friends say having a dog in diapers that wear nose strips is scary enough lol. 

Have a great day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jayme

Nofifi-
LOL LOL oh thank you, I needed a good laugh tonite. You have just GOT to post a pic of D.D. (I have this mental pic...) Rough day- been very busy at day job the past 2 days. Tonight was girl scouts, and we went to see one of our girls (her mom is one of my leaders & her and her partner are dear friends) who was recently diagnosed w/ bone cancer. Then I log on tonite and there is a thread about cancer.......
Anyhow she just recently began her chemo and today was the first day her white cell count was high enough to have visitors.... so we took all our girls over to visit. The report was afterwards, that it really brightened her evening. We have been very supportive of the family- both emotionally and financially. Trying to spread the word for a fund raiser they are doing soon- local PR. It's tough to see adults have to go through it- but a 9 year old!!! So I guess you could say my busy previous weekend hasn't ended yet....LOL and then tomorrow's friday, so working day job and then restaurant again- saturday too. Sunday is OFF!!! Hubby going hunting- hoping for a wild pig- will definately bring home pheasant. Too much empty space in freezer.
Geez just read over my post...... longest serious thing I've ever typed here..... :look: Well I guess it's off and running..... funny not too long ago I was complaining that I was bored.... and many years back, I kept this sort of schedule regularly. I guess I'm getting old but won't give in to it!!! (I may get old but I refuse to grow up!!) Need that pic of D.D.!! LOL


----------



## nofifi

I really need to take a pic of Diaper Dog. He's a normal Blonde Cocker with cateracts, a nose strip, and a diaper, lol. I really should take more pics I guess, just never remember to buy film and if I do, forget to take them to be developed. (I have a digital but can't find the cord to download).

So sorry to hear about your friends. My mom had bone cancer and it's very hard. I will pray for her and her family.

I got a call yesterday about my 40th High School Reunion. I told them that it's really not possible that it's been 40 years since I'm only 41, lol. I really was on the fence about going but decided that I'm still cute, and it might be fun to see all these old people come out of the nursing home for the night to attend, lol. Truthfully, I was kind of bummed about it because I realized that although I think I'm still only 18, I have to add 40 more years to that. It's a knock in the head to think about all those years inbetween. I did alot of reflecting yesterday during a visit on the phone with the reunion committee person and realized that although I'm getting on in years, I like who I am, like my life and if I died tomorrow, have no real regrets...so, I guess that's a good thing. Not alot of people can say that. I'm already shopping online for an outfit for next August and a plastic surgeon, lol.


----------



## jayme

Nofifi-
Reunions...eeekk!! I went to my 5 year but skipped the 10- coming up some on the 25 year. Can so totally relate to not exactly feeling my age. Unfortunately we can't get away from the effects of it... but when I dream, I'm still in my 20's -ready to take on the world! LOL Please don't wake me!!! Funny how that works huh? As for regrets.... I'm so glad you have none..... Me on the other hand.... well, let's just say, if you were a therapist, you could probably help me alot!! LOL I would sure love to go back in time and try this over again... maybe I'd get it right next time. (probably not!) I still have a "to do" list......
Shopping already?? LOL plastic surgeon?- Ok now, time for you to post a pic of you and D.D. (buy a new cable!!) 
Hey whatever happened to Seraphim (on a date perhaps?) and April?
And no one else wants to share their day w/ us...?????? We won't bite...I promise!! This doesn't have to be the Nofifi- Jayme conversation...... Oh and if you want a date w/ Nofifi- still accepting applicants!! LOL


----------



## chefseason

What is that they say? Gay, married or living with mama. What's left is barely worth having either.


----------



## jayme

LOL LOL Season- you too??
Geez where are the non-psycho, single, heterosexual genuinely nice men out there??? C'mon chefs- all this talk about long hours ruining relationships..... so where are all these poor overworked single chefs??? Maybe we need a CT dating service?? I keep trying to find you gals a date... maybe you need to post photos... you know like those glamous shots? 
LOL (maybe I should be glad I'm married huh?- and my hubby is not an easy one to get along with....)


----------



## oldschool1982

Sorry I have no quick sarchasim or anything else to provide other than....

UGH!!!!!!!!

Well maybe a quick note. We're definitely now at the point of "In for a penny in for a pound" with things around here. Just finished answering a couple e-mails , poured meself a big ole jack and coke and gonna relax to things here on CT and my other favorite site MLS. Guess I'll be here a while since I'm to dang tired and sore to get up even for another Jack and coke.:blush:


----------



## nofifi

I'm not really worried about the reunion...I figure my classmates still think they're still cute/handsome yet too, lol. We'll all just fool ourselves for one night, lol. I only attended the 10 and 20 year. Funny, the 10 year everyone was trying to impress each other and the 20 year, you either made it or you didn't so I figure the 40th will be that we're all just happy we're still kickin'. I had a young man come into work last week and told me (this is really a backhanded compliment) "I bet you were really "hot" when you were young", lol. 10 years ago, I would have been insulted, now....I thanked him, lol. I only have one thing left on my "to do list" and it probably won't happen but I did all the rest and that gives me comfort. (I went to Germany the wrong time of the year to go bobsledding and that's the last thing to do). To me, if you're unhappy about something in your life, CHANGE IT, even if it doesn't make sense to anyone else, it has to make sense only to you. Appreciate your children and family while you have them. Don't worry about anything that you're not going to worry about 30 days from now. It took me a long time to realize these simple things. It's not about money, you can have it one day and be broke the next, it's about the important things things in life, you, your family, your friends and making sure you have enough diapers on hand for your dog, lol.


----------



## jox

Your dating "add" gave me a (much needed) good laugh :talk: . Just had a great, but very tiring long w/end with family. Had our cousin,his wife and 16 mnth old twins visit.Combine them with our four kids... I'm looking forward to work !! Keep smiling Nofifi I'm sure things will turn around for you.There seems to be plenty of good advice and ears to listen here.
Im still crossing the divide between childs nappies and dog diapers!!The end is somewhere close ??!!


----------



## aprilb

I appreciate the e's. I intend to write to you. I'm just getting to the point of not gritting my teeth to the gumline.

I've got a lot going on with the legal service <that HOPEfully> will help me with this. Papers have to be filed by Thursday and I have to drive into Vegas on Wed. YUUUUUUKKKKKK! 
At least I didn't have to go in when they had the Nascar thing going on. Total insanity. It was kind of funny because it was like Day of the Triffids or something here. Absolutely DEAD on the streets the whole weekend. I don't know if anyone had the same news about it but they showed all of the roads leaving the area after the race was over and it was a parking lot. I could have walked faster. I kept thinking 'can you imagine the amount of gas all of these things were wasting?' I personally can't see it being worth the expense or trouble. Maybe going to the track...but ... Heck no...

Nobody asked me...it's DESERT for God's sake! Pick a place and make a parking lot and BUS people in!

I've have been looking for positions in all kinds of places. (not here) Yes, it's heartening. There IS A REAL WORLD OUT THERE!!!

I think we're going to focus on Billings. Pop over 110k and I didn't see a proper bakery or catering listed anywhere I Googled. (is it me or does that sound funny?)

I like the rural/rustic/western aspect of Montana. We had a great 7 acre property about 30 miles N of Yellowstone right before we moved to this ... place. <family problems...don't ask...wait for the book>

In any event, my dear youngest (15) is now determined that we are going to open a B&B/dude ranch/cafe/catering/petting zoo/animal rehab-reserve...I am now officially exhausted months prior to even moving.

This wonderful plan of course is all mutated into one grand package with her but I've explained, or at least tried to, that we have to START by getting out of here to get there. I can certainly understand her enthusiasm because I'd like to do the same thing. BUT I'm an old fart, not an immortal teen (heck, 5 rounds of bowling messed my left leg up for MONTHS last year...sheesh!). I keep pretending that I'm still 19 and my bod goes...uh.....noooooooooooo? You want me to do what?

Her mission is to do research on just what the beginning steps will be to impliment her plans. I homeschool so this will be a great op for her to understand the basics of business. It would be so nice if all you had to do was WISH IT REALLY REALLY HARD....LOL!  (Um...what was I just saying about growing up? OH, that's optional...)

She has some great ideas but we just have to get over the in your face right now hurdles.

I made about 8 zillion choc chip cookies over the weekend for taste tests around the valley. (Heck with 'will work for food'...'will make cookies for money!') So I'm going to run around tomorrow and see what kind of interest I can generate. I'm trying to make a kind of soft cookie for ice cream sands, but having a little trouble. Think it has to have more of a cake base than my typical cookie base. I like them crispy but also used straight butter because I understand it will make them softer (nope). So I'm going to be FORCED to experiment.

In the meantime my dear daughter is eating her weight in cookies and milk... (What's for dinner ma? ... just kidding)

Actually it's more like: Want a cookie? "YUP"...Pick up your clothes...

Will know more on Thursday.

Lat'r
April

e's


----------



## jayme

Ok I'm shocked- Joe, you ALWAYS have something witty to entertain us with!!! Any single chef friends to pair our ladies up with??? 
So how's that kitchen coming?? Will it be like Muskyhopeful's kitchen? (commercial kitchen in a house) Sit back, put your feet up, I'll send you a hot meal( for the whole family), and the next one's on me.:beer: LOL


----------



## oldschool1982

Hey Jayme,

Not really in the know of anyone single anymore. He'll kill me for this but there is SGMCHEF here. But I think they would have to be willing to relocate to Wisconsin! Actually Been married long enough it scare's the heck outta most of singles. Ya know that early bed time and all. :smiles: 

Kitchen is moving forward. Floor is in (and not a moment too soon since we found 24sf of rotten floor under things) cabinets are due to arrive on the 27th and water is running via the refridgerator and a new slop sink in the laundry. 5 days with no usable sink is not a picnic I would add. Meals have been out or of the Wendy's/Subway variety everynight. Because of the weather and me under it right now, I was forced to make microwave chicken soup. Not something that I want to get in the habit of if you can picture it. Scarey! I sure miss the stove.:suprise: 

Nope on the appliances this time. Had the Wolf and SubZero all picked out but the HVAC replacement killed that. But then again it dawned on me that after selling the last house where we did the mega upgrade and not seeing the return it probably would have been nixed anyhow. However, we did go with granite this time and the appliances are GE Profile (36" 5 burner drop-in gas cooktop, 30" single multi-cook convection oven, Advantium oven and a decent wall mount hood). A couple nice upgrades on the cabinets like full extension drawers, a Mixer cabinet (shelf the KA sits on and raises and lowers in the cabinet) a couple fancier tiered drawers and an island (mixer cabinet is part of this). Oh yeah and a nice pantry cabinet. 

Thanks on the hot meal but something tells me that coming from the left to the right coast.......:roll:I'll just settle for a cold one.:beer: 

Have a good one.


----------



## jayme

Jox- Isn't nice when you can log on and get a laugh? I have had rough days whenI get on here and find something that Old school, Kuan, or Pan has posted, and I crack up!! After a house load and toddler twins (do you have a house still?)- I guess work would seem like a break.....LOL

April- Should I just call you "cookie woman"? Montana is supposed to be beautiful. Have customer's and friends that hunt there. Do we have any CT folks there?- check the map. Would be nice if you could find someone for info. Sounds like you are on the right track of info gathering- should be an educational experience for your daughter. May be time for a road trip soon. (You will remember if you are coming through Sacramento, you'd better say hi) LOL gotta love Vegas- and NASCAR- it's for people with too much money. 

Nofifi- how's D.D.?- still waiting on those pics!! :smiles:


----------



## jayme

Can't hijack this thread...LOL can write whatever you want here....
Don't you just love construction surprises?? We discovered we had a sliding glass door and a window that are not even framed in. Such fun! You need the electric skillet or crock pot my friend!! Soup in the micro would not be a pretty sight- and when you are sick, you need soup!
Hope you are feeling better soon- you have a kitchen to finish...LOL. Hang in there!


----------



## oldschool1982

Not speaking on behalf of the others mentioned but I certainly am glad to provide some amusment.(BTW I am honored by the company you have mentioned me with tho.) Had a co-worker on an opening team once that would always say "A sense of humor is not only necessary.... It is essential!"
Been over a dozen years and I still am reminded about it each and every day we start a new project here and Casa de Hades. Everyone keeps telling me we're gonna end up with one heck of a house.....Someday! Although I hope I live to see that day and it'd be nice to hear it from someone other than a person I'm paying to do work or a well meaning Aunt and Uncle:bounce: :lol:  

Thanks for the wishes. Feeling much better after dinner at the Japanese Steak house. (and the 3 tall warm saki's didn't hurt things either). As far as the skillet goes? We have nothing but the floor to set in on at the moment. Well.... there is a bar. But if you think I'm moving the bottles filled with "my precious" to put a skillet up there......  :suprise: :look: :lol: C'mon I gotta set some limits to things here. But it was kinda funny seeing me sweat mirepoix in the microwave. Atleast I had some good roasted chicken stock on hand otherwise it really woulda gotten ugly. 

Window and door not framed in. That's a hoot. Good thing no one leaned to hard once or twice.

Dinner time for ya'll out there. Time for the nightcap here I'll be hangin' out for a while longer so.......


----------



## nofifi

Jayme, I've decided you are the glue of this post, you keep everyone going. I'm impressed about your stint on tv. I wish I could have seen it!! I bet you were just wonderful. 

Sorry you're dealing with all those "construction surprises". I hate when that happens, Old School. Hope you're feeling better now and that you'll have that house finished sooner than you anticipate (but we all know "murphy's law" lol). 

April, keep baking those cookies, sounds like a good thing for you.

Just a quick note to let you know that I still haven't taken any pics of diaper dog for you Jayme. I'm working horrible hours, have the flu and coming home just exhausted but things are changing at work soon and I'll be out of there and hopefully, moving soon out of state. Diaper Dog isn't doing well, completely blind now and will probably be joining my other past doggies at the Rainbow Bridge before long. He sleeps most of the day until around 3 a.m. to 5 a.m. and just wanders around barking and bumping into walls. Poor little guy. Vet says it's just dementia otherwise not in pain or anything. (He is approaching his 18th birthday).

Jayme, I'm firing you as my date pimp, lol. I really think you've tried but I'm just too old and too crusty to date, lol. 

Well, gotta another grueling day ahead of me so I'm going to bed. Thanks all for the nightly laughs here.


----------



## jayme

I don't think I would survive w/o a good sense of humor- sometimes it has all that has sustained me- ya either laugh or cry- I've done both, but I'd rather laugh! They say your house never looks as good as the day the realtor puts up the FOR SALE sign...LOL That's how our last was- a work in progress and then SOLD- we made a pretty house for the next owner. I was determined not to do that again....but here we are, 2 years, and still working on it...LOL As far as those window/door- the window was hanging tight with those ole molly screws (in the little kids room), and door was at least attached to the wall studs but no header..LOL SURPRISE!!:look: 
And as far as your bar goes-- wall shelves to hold your "elixirs of life", leaving bar open for cooking.... tapas bar anyone? LOL :beer: 
Mire poix in the micro...mmmm yummy  dude, (yeah I'm calling you dude- guess I've been around the sous chef too long- calls everyone dude) you NEED to cook!!!! LOL Just watch, the withdrawls will be coming.... you'll go to a restaurant with an open kitchen and instead of eating you'll just sit and watch the chefs.... you'll be ACTUALLY WATCHING Rachel Ray soon..... it won't be a pretty picture......  (but hey, we'll be here for you!!) LOL


----------



## jayme

Nofif- Hey this has become Jayme's world....LOL (even Elmo gets a world) So come on in, have a seat, can I get you some tea? or Oldschool will pour you something stronger; April will be along with some of her cookies, and since you are sick- Oldschool will bring some of his famous microwave soup. (or I do have some roast beef and potatoes simmering in broth and wine in the crock-pot) LOL Everyone is welcome!!!
Poor D.D.- please get a pic of him, esp. if he is not doing well.... 
I'm fired???? (mock surprise) ..well hey, I've never been called a pimp before...oooo baby (blush:blush: ) I think my resource pool was a little shallow here too.....Chefs, you let me down  
So what state are you moving to? (CA?)
As far as my first TV appearance- well I think I need to work on it- but I plan to... it was my first appearance and they rushed me so much (2 segments before me ran long) I was nervous... I think I'm capable of better... I do fine with teaching parties at my school....I need to work on my "stage presence". I definately would like to do more TV work in the future-- that was my career goal when I was very young...LOL (growing up sure sucks- spoils all your dreams) I'm trying to see if I can at least get a pic of my appearance that I'll see if I can post. Sounds like you and oldschool were on for awhile... Nicko do we need a live chat room????? LOL
I still would love to take the google map and go visiting everyone.... oh those days B.K. (before kids)- I was rather impulsive and would do things like take off with a 10 minute notice and go somewhere a couple hours drive away just to see someone. :bounce:


----------



## jayme

I'm in a bit of a pissy mood today.... Happy St. Patrick's Day by the way!
As an individual of British heritage- I love St Paddy's Day. (but this is not a good one) My turn to vent...... this weekend, my hubby has refused to allow me to work at the restaurant. He says I have been, "playing" too much lately. I "played" the last 2 friday and sat eves at the restaurant and then I "played" at a teaching party at my school, plus I go "play" every monday at school. I never realized that working a job you enjoy and studying something you like is "play".... but he says that I'm just playing that I happen to get paid for. Perhaps I am nieve, but I thought work that you enjoyed was a GOOD thing?? apparently it doesn't count as work unless you are miserable doing it?? I'm still working our day job- running our business- which I really don't care for, but after 10 years, I'm still doing it. I don't get it!! can anyone enlighten me????


----------



## aprilb

In Ireland they celebrate being Irish by holding a huge parade once a year, getting drop down pissed drunk, passing out in gutters, vomiting uncontrollably and urinating in public.

In Australia they do the same thing only they call it 'the weekend'.

:beer:

(now, now...I actually got that one from an Aussie Bloke when we lived there)

In answer to the question about "play vs work". I'm not sure I understand it either. I really fail to see why you have to hate doing something in order to be taken seriously about making a living at it...??? (a wee bit of jealousy maybe?)

In the same light when I was growing up I always had trouble believing that my talent was worth something because it was too easy. It was always impressed on me that work had to be ... well ... WORK. It was something that you escaped from on weekends or vacations or the exact second the clock hits 5pm.

It's "work", it's a "job", it's a "chore"...all negative definitions...
We need to come up with a different word for it!

I figure what's the point of spending most of your hours doing something you hate. Plus what is going to inspire you to do a good job?

Heck, the culinary arts are hardly the most cushy jobs vs pay scale. You gotta be crazy about doing it, or just crazy...:crazy: 
I'm sure there are plenty of professions you could get paid more to hate doing. (Which is precisely I'm still unemployed at present.)

 
pssst....why don't you just start complaining? I BURNED MY PINKIE FINGER ON FUDGE...or MY TRI TIP TURNED OUT TOUGH!!!! MY ASPARAGUS DIDN'T BLANCH RIGHT! You could always exagerate the little stuff...It took me 10 MINUTES to find my measuring spoons...WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP MOVING MY MEASURING SPOONS!!!??? BAHAHAHAHA!

Of course then it would no doubt be, "Well, if you don't like it why don't you quit?" My response would be, Heck, I worked on the family business for 10 years and I haven't quit that have I? 
<You can tell I haven't been married for a long time can't you?>

April


----------



## jayme

April-
LOL thanks! All's calm at home for the moment...hubby gone till tomorrow (only the 4th time in 10 years he will be away from home for a night) YEAH!!!!! It is a much needed break!! PARTY at my house!! LOL ok ok, the party will probably be that I make something sinfully chocolatey for dessert, (probably homemade pizza for dinner- kid's request) and a run to Blockbuster for some movies. BIG party here!! LOL Like OldSchool said about being single- would not know how to be back in the dating scene- how would you ask a guy or gal out??? Guess it is the same with parties-- been with kids now for 19 years- parties?? -- cake, pinatas, goodie bags.... oh you meant- margaritas, loud music, people coming out of clothes before the night is over, police showing up ???? hmmmmm..... LOL I spoke with my chef friend last night- he did cover the weekend w/o me- but made me feel better, said they would miss me very much. Let's try for next weekend. A close friend thinks my hubby is feeling jealous and insecure of me. I am doing something that I have always loved- only now I'm actually getting paid for it. He asks me if I work in a restaurant am I going to run off with some chef..... LOL nah like I said I wouldn't know HOW to date anymore- besides aren't chefs supposed to all date the waitstaff??
I have been asking to get fired from our own business for years- hubby tells me "slaves have to be sold"... any bids???? LOL (maybe THAT is my way out?)


----------



## oldschool1982

How was my day you ask. Huh?

Well let's see. Other than having to wade thru 20 pages of job postings to see what's new? Umm, errr, uhhhhhhh...................

DOOHHH!!!!

I'll might be unable to post anything else for a while. Mainly since it's taken me 3 tris and 2 hours to post this one handed. While messing with things outside today I falled down go boom.

Well actually I really screwed up my left hand. I came down on a boulder on my left hand when trying to break my fall. Mainly the heal of my palm and wrist but also the pinkey and it's neighbor have been damaged.(To what extent I don't know but actually these two went blue from no circulation.) Things were/are compounded because of a carpal tunnel surgery I had 6yrs ago and the fact that the protection for something like this is removed as part of the surgery. So me/wife/daughter spent the evening at the ER and I have to make an appt. to see a hand specialist.

X-ray showed no broken bones, which is good, but the symptoms are saying something different so that's why the specialist needs to be seen to determine if there is any vascular or nerve damage.

I hope to have some encouraging news about the hand but my gut and how I feel (even on a vicodine/oxycontine cocktail) are painting a different picture in my mind.

BTW gang. It's all good. Just another day in the life of.....
"The gimpy guinny"

I guess it's time I listened and slowed down abit.







Got no choice now.


----------



## jayme

Oldschool- what are we to do with you???? Geez you take your eyes of the kids for a minute and they go and get hurt. Does this mean you just added a month to the kitchen project? (building permits are good for 6 mos right?) LOL Mandatory slow down!! Now you can't drink and type at the same time, so we'll never hear from you...LOL Rent some good movies and take it easy for a bit. And, hey, no more owies!!!

I've been so busy at work, have scarcely had time to go online. It's good, because last year was very slow, we need the work (income), but I can hardly keep up. Have invoices piled up on my desk that need to get entered in the computer- if the phone will ever stop ringing...... LOL Home this weekend again- hubby still refusing to allow me to go work at the restaurant. He says the days I work there, I'm so busy thinking about going there after work, that I don't get enough done during the day.... (so now even THINKING is too much fun for me.....) And over the weekend, he absolutely fell in love with the location he was at, and is now saying we need to move there. He has all these ideas for me to open a restaurant there (aparently they need a good one). But it is quite rural. He was bragging about my cooking abilities and telling his friend that since I will be a chef soon, and I'm so great- I could open a restaurant...... (his friend is actually a former culinary student, but never worked in the industry) Funny how my career gets his support when it is to his benefit......????!!!!!:smiles:


----------



## oldschool1982

Actually Jayme,

I'm getting better at this typing with one hand thingy. The key tho is to drink before you post. Or is that post before you drink. Maybe it's drink before and after you post. Yeah that's it. 

Just for the record there's allot more talk than drinking these days. 'specially since it's getting harder than it was 25yrs ago to deal with the next day consequences. But as far as I know it's still the best pain killer out there.:look: 

Kitchen is still on track. I had a feeling that my back would prevent me from finishing the kitchen on time so we oppted for the cabinets and appliances to be installed. Never woulda figgered the hand would cause the issue.:suprise: 

We're expecting SMGCHEF sometime today. Been sipping at the wine stock enjoying the weather we're having here in C.H. VA. Some called for rain and a couple said it would be cooler b ut I'd have to say the they were both wrong since it's sunny and in th 70's. Just kick'n and enjoying some of the projects we've completed (patio and pond).


----------



## dmt

I just *KNEW* you'd eventually confess...
And you thought we wouldn't catch that little slip????  
No fair driving the tractor until you're done with the meds. You'll wind up on yer head...  

And just to stay on track with the general premise of the topic, for Jayme, April, nofifi (and any others I've missed) I do not know of any single guys that will meet all of your requirements... And most of the single guys I do know that fit the majority of the criteria are essentially jerks, so no help there, either. Sorry, but the truth stinks...


----------



## jayme

DMT- LOL I noticed Oldschool's typo there too.... I was just figuring it was the "drinking BEFORE typing" thing....

On track? you mean we HAVE a track here?? wow- cool! LOL So I have to ask then- ARE there any sane, decent, stable, sweet, single, straight, men left out there??? (perhaps explains why so many women are gay??- or bisexual- one of my friends says ALL women are bisexual- it's just whether they act on it or not, but women are drawn to other women because men cannot meet our needs...????) Poor Nofifi, and April- I may have to pair the two of them up ....TOGETHER...since there are no men available...... (just kidding April and Nofi..... LOL) Unless Oldschool can have a chat with SMG (didn't you say he was single??)??

My day was busy... garden prepping.... I shoveled and raked 1 yd of compost and 60 cu/ft of steer manure. Then planted roses. Then baked cranberry scones and oatmeal-raisin cookies. Then took 15yo clothes shopping. Then cooked dinner. Then went to grocery store to pick up ingredients for tomorrow- catering lunch for a neighbor business as a thank you! Now up late catching up on work. Kind of tired! Think I need to go enjoy Oldschool's patio, pond and trains..... LOLActually- now, 2:30am- going to bed! nite all!


----------



## oldschool1982

Typo?:look: What typo?(dang K and L are too close together for me right now. Hehehe.) 

Nope, wasn't partaking in any grape, grain or malt the other night. Just don't mix well with some things.:smiles:


----------



## jayme

Old school- maybe we need to get you a "LARGE PRINT" keyboard...?? well they have books and telephones in large print.....???
How are you feeling, my friend,? on the mend? keeping both feet firmly underneath you? Good! Keep us posted on your progress. Any cooking yet? (electric skillet on the bar???) LOL

Nofifi- Wonderful to speak with you on the phone tonite- you are awesome!!! OK single chefs.... she's fiesty, and intelligent, and very sweet..... I can set you up!!! 
Poor D.D..... Pan, be glad you didn't "win" him in your bet.... the raspy "ahhroo" when he gets stuck in the corner would put the conure over the edge.... LOL

April- where are you dear?? Montana??? you ok???


----------



## jayme

Nofifi- Congrats on the house sale!!! yeah!! 1 stress done- 1 to go!! LOL give her the number for a good therapist and tell her to start packing!! LOL I guess we sort of abandoned this thread...... I have been sooo busy lately- have barely had time to get online. I catered a lunch for 125 on saturday and then on sunday, we drove to Gilroy and I got to visit and cook lunch for my sister (visiting from MI) and all the rest of the family. Was fun but very tiring!! and work is so busy, I need and exra day a week just to catch up....LOL 

So how is everyone? Oldschool? April? (talked to Nofifi- so I know she is well...LOL)


----------



## oldschool1982

So Jayme, you ask how I is huh???

Well................:bounce:

We're still without a kitchen, started work on the foyer only to find the builder of the home did the most unthinkable thing. He actually used a higher standard. Hehehe (Basically the foyer floor was recessed to accept a mortar base and brick inlay and, as you could imagine our surprise when we expected to find only a veneer. Doohhh!!!! Still waiting on the windows, doors and a couple other things but atleast we've had the yard to escape to. (As I'll explain later in the post.)

The hand? Well let's just leave that with an ARRGGGHHHH!!!!! It is improving though.

Anywho not really much to be said lately without sounding like a whinner. I hate that so...... Just been keeping to myself.

Other than HI and hand related disasters things have been very nice. Yard is coming together after several years of neglect by the prior owners, the weather has been exceptional and the Margarita's have been enjoyed while on the patio several times.

The Dogwoods are still in bloom, grass is starting to fill back in, we've been able to rid ourselves of 3 years worth of leaf debris and 40 years of dumping yard waste on the grounds and with the well over 300 Azeleas we have on the property..... Looking better! Too bad the Azaleas won't last much past the first or second week of May. I'll have to shoot ya some pic's via e-mail. Keep an eye out.




































Later


----------



## nofifi

Yes, Jayme, I'm up to my old Italian behind in boxes and junk...amazing what we creatures collect over the years (maybe this could start a new thread, lol). Still waiting the for loan to go through...gawd...I really dislike Bankers!!! (Another new thread, lol). I am going to Colorado right at moving time for a "family" vacation (not something I want to do right now or have time for either) but it would really disappoint and hurt some people if I backed out (even with moving as an excuse). I plan on just enjoying the mountains, do alittle fly fishing and drinking ALOT of martini's and think about moving afterwards. (I'll actually get back from vacation, go back to Missouri the next day to move to Kansas). Now, for the bad news.....Diaper Dog is sinking fast and I will unfortunately have to send him to Doggie Heaven in the next week or so. It's pretty sad and I've really put this off way too long. I figure on doing it on my way out of town to meet everyone in Kansas to go to Colorado...nothing like a 5 hour drive to get rid of the tears. I know it's best for his sake. It's just really hard to know that we humans have the power to end our animals lives who have been our friends and companions even though we don't want them to suffer anymore. Yes, I feel very selfish putting this off for my own feelings.


----------



## shroomgirl

mmmmm azaelas, we had 9' azaela bushes lining the front yard of our first house, it is one of the things I miss about Louisiana. There is nothing like spring in the deep south, it is some kind of gorgeous.


----------



## prochefjim1

This has helped me this past year...we had to put down our Borzoi, Reba....she was a rescue and much loved by us. it's never easy....

*The Last Battle **

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

-- Unknown*


----------



## nofifi

Thank you Jim for that poem, it is beautiful...I'm so sorry about Reba and yes, you're right...it's never easy. I lost 2 greyhounds within a year to bone cancer and had to do this before. The thing about Diaper Dog I just realized he's going to be 19 years old in June and he's had a very long good life. I made the appointment for next week and will stay with him until the end at the Vet's office like I've done with previous dogs, that's the least I can do for him. Thank you again for taking the time to send the poem.


----------



## oldschool1982

Today the electrician (was to have been yesterday) will arrive to do the trimout on everything. This means the kitchen will be complete!!!!!!!!:bounce: We except for 4 corbel's for the island overhang. They're on order and won't be here until next week. I'll have some pic's as soon as the electrician finishes. We are so psyched to be able to eat a home cooked meal for the first time since February! 

Other than that.... Really sorry to hear that DD is not gonna be around much longer nofifi. It's always a sad day. I can still remember in our home when we had to put my childhood pet down. Granted it's been a long time but I just haven't been able to own another one since. On the other hand my wife and daughter have two cats and though one is rather tolerable (Eli) the other (Stormy) is pure EVIL! But there not mine to deal with.


----------



## oldschool1982

I really hate to double post on a thread so..... Do you really want to know?????

Well here goes. Just click this link and you'll know how the day was.


----------



## risque cakes

Ha, in Miami the old codgers are all looking for 20 something ( nothing younger because they would be crossing the creepy line!) aspiring Model/actress/spokesperson

So, women like us, older, mature with kick ***** sense of humor and more braincells in our pinky than 10 , 20 yo put together are NOT considered "DATE" material. Maybe, it's that "mothering thing" we cook, clean, spoil our men..when it should be the other way around...

With these old codgers is...Use them, abuse them, and make them pay for the BOOBS (hehehee) 

and guys.... they NEVER get over drooling over the boobs!


----------



## dmt

Risky,
I'd be willing to bet $5 that there are old codgers out there that want to "date" a woman who makes them feel comfortable...
Drool happens. :lips:
Sometimes more than others.
Even if you *don't* invest in the "structure"...


----------



## risque cakes

"out there" maybe...but here in Miami? I doubt it...lol But Hope springs eternal!

and, no matter what, I always have a good day since I do what I so love! No matter what "poo" happens...everything seems better with chocolate anyways...lol


----------



## jayme

Risque- you too huh? maybe we DO need a CT dating service ?????
LOL 
Sorry to have been so absentee the past couple months-- two things have occurred 1- we purchased some property in rural Trinity County, CA and are working on grading and prepping the land, plan to build a house over the next 2 years and then relocate there- so some weekends have been spent up there. 2- all my friends joined MySpace and I have spent my very short amount of computer time catching up with everyone there. SO, I will try to pop into CT more often- I miss it here!!! and I hope everyone is well. 
Joe- the house should be done by now, right?


----------



## nick.shu

?. Which day?, the one where i missed a flight and ended up hanging out with Nine Inch Nails and talking to Trent Reznor, Rob Sheridan and Josh Freese. Or perhaps the one where i cooked for Hugo Weaving (Agent Smith from The Matrix). Or maybe the one where i worked at Correctional Services and made sure that the hardest working inmate got lunch.

By and by, they are all good. But the Mediation session in 2 weeks with the Ex Wife is gunna sux0r big time.


----------



## risque cakes

ANy one hear that?

That was me, hitting the floor in a dead faint...........:lol:


----------



## risque cakes

Well since I haven't dated AT ALL since '04...I have gotten my Degree, opened a shop and am trying to market my cakes for shipping ( erotic cheesecakes anyone? ) also trying to find time to do a line of PHOTO lolly pops for the Miami World Erotic Museum ( I think that's what it's called ) the chocolate melts and regular cookies don't really have the shelf life they need for display...

So, I'm pretty busy "sublimating"


----------



## jayme

Risque- you do realize that it is 2007 now?? 3 years- no dates?? you work too much, luv!! all work and no play....
.....and with all that erotic chocolate around.... LOL

Nick- awsome!! and did the celebs appreciate your cooking?? 
good luck w/ mediation... THAT is not easy sometimes- no matter what-- BE NICE/SWEET/COOL!!!!!!!! mediator will jump your a** if you get any sort of attitude!!! (been there, done that....- and I was the calm one.)


----------



## risque cakes

LOL, maybe I'm not sublimating well enough???:roll:


----------



## botanique

The book I am working on is "Luscious"


----------



## risque cakes

LOL.........ppftttttttttttttttttt it doesn't work!! I posted my pic, (NOT a glamour shot...I got the dress in the mail that day, along with the shoes, clipped my hair back, added some red lipstick and was ready for photo shot in less than 5 min! and not even a .."not too shabby for an old lady!" comment! :crazy: lol 

(but that's ok, I just posted really to introduce myself, by this point in time...too tired, burnt out and stress out to pay ANYONE, including myself any attention!! lol) BTW...it's also lovely to "see" who one is talking with!

I got the dress, because I was dating someone at the time and thought, YAY:bounce:...got me a date for New Years!! blah, the a$$hole was married!!!!!!!!!! 

Hate to say it, but, I've given up on the romance thing. All that matters to me is when I meet a man...He has the cash to order one of my cakes!!! 

Bwaaaaahahahahahahaaa


----------



## headless chicken

oy...my mother's bf is almost 55 and soon to retire, yes hes taking early retirement. For anyone on here who dosn't know, I'm not very fond of this prick, he has been high maintenance since day 1 needing my mother to take care of him more then she took care of me when I was a freaking baby. And the closer he gets to retirement, the worse it gets. I swear, I've never seen a grown up man needing so much mothering and worse yet, show such little respect for the person doing it. Its unfortunate I can't think of any justifiable homicide other then "ending a life that should never have happen"...I don't think the judge would buy that!


----------



## risque cakes

Ok,so I caved, due to disabling knee pain that I've been ignoring for years. (I'm like a body builder, work through the pain, no pain no gain! lol) I caved and got a pair of crocs.

I, for one, thought they are the UGLIEST shoes ever and anyone that I saw wearing them..immediately was divested of the shoes and beaten close to death for wearing them ( at least in my head..:crazy 

But, I've been keeping my eyes open because I hear so many good things about them...( mind you, this here is a woman that used to wear shoes sizes too small because the cute pair I wanted in my size were sold out..So yeah, I have a shoe thing...or used to!)

my first knee surgery was recommended about 10 years ago, but I will never risk my knees ( a friend of mine started with lap knee surgery and now has 17 surgeries and scars all up and down his legs!!!)

Well, they have come out with a pair of Crocs that I feel that, ok, I can live with those...They are Mary Janes. They have a strap across the top arch of the foot and the toe area is not the size of Manatee flippers.

I bought a pair.

Wore them out of the store and around the house. Haven't noticed any difference....yet. 

Am wearing them today at the shop, let's see, if my "sacrifice" of wearing ugly shoes for the benefit of my poor, long suffering knees will be rewarded with a good night's sleep. ( I can't/don't sleep because of the pain)

Yeah, and I'm THAT vain...:crazy:





oh, yeah, the purpose of my post...anyone have any raves or rants on the Crocs?


----------



## risque cakes

my new venture. I embarked on today. I didn't want to aggravate my knees, giving my new Crocs the benefit of the doubt so I decided to "play" with an idea.

I made some chocolate lollypops with my edible image printer. I flavored the white chocolate with a little cinnamon oil ( was using a "HOT" image, so needed a "HOT" flavor!!! )

and while I was trying to find a way of packaging them, The phrase "OH LA LA" kept going through my brain..

So...

Oooh Lah Lolly...or Ooh Lah Lollies ( plural..tee hee) emerged!

I posted them on my web site, when I get some PG ones made next week...Have 4 cakes to get out Saturday..including a Maltese dog wearing sunglasses! I will post.

I'm also going to play with making them out of the hard candy, like traditional Lollypops!!!

(See why I don't have time for romance? Too busy with an overactive brain..:lol


----------



## free rider

I'm with you there, Risque. I gave up on the romance thing some five years ago and have been happy ever since.


----------



## dmt

Awww... Come on ladies!!!

Giving up on romance???

Okay, I can understand the azz-ole factor on the married clown(s), and the needy types (got a BIL that fits that bill to a tee), but there just *HAS* to be a reasonably attractive, relatively finacially solvent, has his own car, not living with Mom, is somewhat conversant in subjects that interest you, hygenic (*NOT* Howard Hughes style [got one of those at the office]), and a decent dancer *SOMEWHERE* out there!!!

Granted, they may be difficult to locate, and the women who *HAVE* found one (or two, depending upon their tastes or stamina) probably aren't sharing their success stories or hunting tips, but I implore you to keep your mind, eyes and ears open just in case Prince Sortacharming trips in front of you at the local grocery store...

Ya never know!!!

Gotta go check out some new Ooh-La-Lollies!!!


----------



## risque cakes

DMT, you're too funny...nah don't expect to "trip" over anyone nor expect Prince Sortacharming to come knocking..I belive in being "PROACTIVE" in my life...( do not have a "victim" mentality...what doesn't kill me..may kick my butt...but it will ALWAYS make me a better person!) Lol

But, YES...check out my Ooh La Lollypops and let me know what you think. Always on the look out for constructive critisism ( blah ..however that's spelled!) to improve my skills.

My next project for the Ooh La Lollypops are the hard candy Lollies! Already found a market for them!! (The Miami Museum of Erotic Art will take them to see if they sell!!!)


----------



## dmt

Took a gander at your Lollies, and I think you may have a hit (with a possibly small, but tasteful crowd)!!! How about a Lolly for Him with a sort of pencil eraser type protrusion from the center, (dark pink) with Braille stuff around it??

Remember Arte Johnson from Laugh In??

"Hey little girl, wanna piece of hard candy??"

WHACK!!! (good ol' Ruth Buzzy...)


----------



## risque cakes

working on them and also PG versions for the kidlets too! Will post after I finish my 4 cakes that I haven't even begun to bake. Was feeling lazy! lol So, I have to push tomorrow and go in on my days off to play and clean.

sigh........

but oh so worth it....!:chef:


----------



## jayme

DMT- yes there are a few men out there who are sweet, caring, affectionate, employed, mentally stable--- but they already have boyfriends of their own!!! LOL Now, last I heard, Joe mentioned YOU were single...... ?????? LOL (maybe we HAVE a CT dating service starting here) 

Risque- the Lollies sound wonderful!! so how are the Crocs??? 

Botanique- how are ya gal?? long time......


----------



## dmt

(shhh... we better not tell my wife about that...) :blush:

JOE!!! You got some 'splainin' to do!!! :lol:


----------



## risque cakes

Jayme;184435 said:


> yes there are a few men out there who are sweet, caring, affectionate, employed, mentally stable--- but they already have boyfriends of their own!!!
> 
> Yeah, I run into that a lot down here in South Beach and in Miami Beach they are eighter Newlywed or Nearly Dead! :roll:
> 
> Risque- the Lollies sound wonderful!!
> 
> Jayme, the chocolate lollies are a hit, after I made them for the photos, I gave them away to different clients with their orders and they are over the moon. I now have to make the hard candy ones! I have an email to a good friend of mine a Canadian Sugar Artist
> 
> Jeffery E.R.C. Kincaellan - Pastry Chef and Sugar Sculptor, Specializing in pulled and blown sugar production
> 
> for guidance, check out his website, he is great, wonderful, sharing and writing a Sugar Art book for the sugar challenged!!! and he's about to pack up his kit to do some traveling instructions.
> 
> so how are the Crocs???
> 
> The Crocs? so far so good...but wearing them is a bit depressing. The fit is supposed to be loose so when I get a little tired and become lazy about lifting my feet, they sort of make a shuffle, shuffle sound on the ground...sort of the Thorazine shuffle of mental institutions in the '70's..hahahahaha. Very depressing for someone that is used to the Click Clack of expensive stilettos on flooring ( Croc's cost me $29.99/39.99 pretty good investment!!) Buuuuuuuuuut...so far, I've been actually been able to sleep pretty good at night without my legs and knees having their own party where "PAIN" is the guest of honor! They still hurt a bit, but I think its because I waited too long to give in, but as they get used to the shoes...I'm having more hours of interrupted sleep.
> 
> I hate taking meds of any kind, so I was just "toughing out" the pain! lol


----------



## dmt

Risque Cakes;184475 said:


> Risque- the Lollies sound wonderful!!
> 
> I now have to make the hard candy ones!
> 
> Jeffery E.R.C. Kincaellan - Pastry Chef and Sugar Sculptor, Specializing in pulled and blown sugar production
> 
> When you put all that together in the most inappropriate context, I almost shot soup out my nose... :lol:


----------



## risque cakes

DMT;184496 said:


> Lucy! get your mind out of the gutter...tee hee..
> 
> (But, really! Did you check out his site? what do you think ?? I was telling him that he should use those glow sticks inside some of his sugar work..lol)


----------



## botanique

I ran off with the mailman ;-)

They are out there, trust me. Talk about stamina :bounce: 

He cooks, he cleans, he gives me kisses on my shoulder in the morning. He's intelligent, stubborn, and we work out together.... Yes, he's a muscle man and we occaisionally spar . He jokes that he clubbed me over the head and drug me to his cave ha ha ha.

The whirlwind tends to happen when you least expect it.


----------



## oldschool1982

Umm Errrrr Uhhhhh :blush: As a mutual friend of ours sezzzzz...... I had nutin' to do with that defacation of characature. So don't be given ole Snidely Whiplash a call! 

I could swear I said you were happily married to the DW or SWMBO. BTW give our best to her and sauce is on the way! 

Jayme, you trying to get me moitelated?:crazy:


----------



## free rider

DMT lives down the road from me! 
Ah, they say the good ones are married. Men, that is.


----------



## dmt

Risque Cakes;184497 said:


> Risque (Mistress of the Dark Chocolate)
> 
> Yes I did go look at his work/art. Truly facsinating what some folks can do. The colors, details, and textures look spectacular.
> 
> And in keeping with dragging minds out of the gutter, glow sticks would be horribly inefficient for a static display. I'd recommend going with a low voltage light system, such as used in those little Christmas display things (Area/Store/??? 54 figurines and town stuff). They have a 5 volt or less power supply with super tiny lights, some in a Christmas Lights arrangement. You can get a look at their stuff at a Lowe's around Halloween (or whenever XMas stuff gets out on the shelves in your area)...
> 
> Joe,
> Thanks!! SWMBO says "Howdy", too. But I think she's about to start harping on getting that ceiling re-textured. I better go make garage noises...
> 
> Free,
> Some are better than others. I'm workin' up to "adequate"...
> Are you in the central area (as opposed to east, west, north, south)?? Like say, Encanto?? Just curious, not stalking...
> 
> Botanique,
> Sorry if my referrence to "stamina" was mildly obtuse... I was inferring that some of the ladies out there are a bit selfish, and maintaining, um, "relationships", (yeah, that's it, "relationships!!") with more than one member of a masculine persuasion. Um, to clarify that -: properly "equipped"; according to code; anatomically correct; unaltered... (oh man, this ditch is getting deeper by the second...)


----------



## risque cakes

well, I would leave the logistics to the SUGAR BOY! He's the expert in that area..lol, all I did was visualize...lol...how he does it..well, "snot my job!"

The thing about SUGAR BOY is that he is modest, kind and very sharing too! someone should invite him to join..lol


DMT, need me to send you a shovel?


----------



## dmt

Nah, I seem to be doin' fine just usin' my, um, fingers (yeah, that's it, his fingers!!!)

Gettin' awful dark, though. And hot, too!!!


----------



## shroomgirl

crocs....live in them.....I've got 7 colors. BUT hard plastic super berkinstocks with insoles are better on my knees, if I've got a long day Berk's it is.

A few years ago I catered Venus Envy event......
mussels in cream sauce
asparagus spears with cream dip
grapes with blue cheese aka blue balls
wild shroom tarts
nipples of Africa......snobbinettes with chambord mousse topped with a glazed raspberry

boy did I have fun with that menu.

my late boyfriend of 9 years was 21 years older, had a very deep wine cellar, fun sense of humor and this great twinkle in his eyes. The last couple years of his life were a gift we didn't expect to have.....not every prince charming is the same, just depends on where you're looking and what you're looking for.....


----------



## dmt

Sounds like it *would* be a fun event!!
(gonna have to dig out some more ice carving photos...)

Sorry about your loss...

But on the upside, and as I like to think, "A person's eyes are a looking glass to their soul..."

I would hope that he was your Prince Charming, and made your existence all the more pleasurable...

Sorry, if I've spoken out of turn...


----------



## botanique

I love you guys. Enough said.

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## shroomgirl

he did, he was....thanks....
mailman? your mailman? cooks & cleans & kisses too? wow trifecta.


----------



## nick.shu

Your asking me how was my day?. Lets see, mediation with the ex wife and conceded 18% on the house. Walked out of work last night and someone had hit my Audi. Bought a Nokia N95 outright and it died 3 days out of the box.

Apart from that, everythings dandy. 

*Met trent Reznor in May, so the year isnt a total right off.


----------



## chef ladybug

How sweet! 

I also have it on good authority that the whirlwind really does tend to happen when you least expect it.

Nick.Shu, hang in there.


----------



## botanique

Yes, my mailman. Actually, supevisor... but somehow he would manage to be behind my PO box every morning when I opened it, just to say hello....

I'll post a pic in the gallery.

He was my best friend for years, and a while after I asked for a divorce he told me his feelings.... Okay, enough said ;-) Definite love / rescue story. Picked me off the floor and took me to the doctor kind of love story. 

Unfortunately we are freaking out financially because all of my money is tied up in the house I am trying to sell! Ugh. 

Time for a show -- who's got my back??!!! What do you think -- Botanique's Aphrodisiac cooking? Stevie's luscious dishes? Oye. Talk about getting desperate LOL :crazy: Gotta finish this book! 

Cheers! S


----------



## botanique

I need an agent!


----------



## free rider

East Valley, right near Gilbert. Find myself in Gilbert a lot visiting friends -- Val Vista side. The business they run is an interesting complement to a cheffy-type of gig.

As for my day... it's hot. Very hot. No, very very hot. melt


----------



## shroomgirl

104* with humidity making it 111 today......and that was outside. I cooked dinner for a couple of farmer friends (farmstead cheese maker and veg farmer) & an incredible chocoliter.

Shrimp/Scallop boiled in Zatarans, with garlic, salt and cayene added.....on a bed of sunflower sprouts, peeled sliced local matos, farm eggs boiled, red onions, cukes....remoulade. Then smother okra....bacon, onions, garlic, okra chipotle, tomatoes.....cheeses, crackers, champagne grapes,....the chocoliter brought chocolate caramel pot de cremes.

I love these guys....they are so foodie......and so much fun......makes cooking a joy to share with such great people.


----------



## jayme

Joe, Moi??? get YOU in trouble??? LMAO I think you can do that all by self there luv!!! LOL Sorry D- must have been a DIFFERENT DMT in AZ.....LOL LOL kidding! (you do be sure to spoil wife appropriately right??- or else you may be on the single list)


----------



## jayme

Stevie- I'm so happy for you!!!! Everyone deserves to be happy!!! My aunt has a mailman boyfriend too. LOL 
Jayme


----------



## jayme

D- LOL nah you're ok- we can handle R rated conversations around here... I mean, we have errotic chocolates, and hard candy-- are you trying to say they're shagging a few?? LOL dig yourself out of the hole now.... LOL

Nick- having it a bit rough lately.... good to see you are keeping your sense of humour though!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## nick.shu

Well, mediation concluded. lose/lose scenario. Unfortunately it is probably not prudent to comment on the outcome at this stage, but i will let on in time.

I do have plenty of stories though.


----------



## shroomgirl

jiminy Nick your tag line says it all.....

I've got unfinished business in La. divorced 10 years and the property hasn't been settled. My ex-husband, atty will probably lose his license and he/his newish wife may do some time for empting out the bank escrow without my consent/signiture. They've pretty much abscounded with retirement monies, etc.....can you say ugly mess.

So, if Australia has stipulations where you can be divorced yet not finish separating property my experience is get it all over at the time so there's a clean base to start out from. The sun shines brighter every day I'm not married to him.


----------



## nick.shu

One of the prerequisites for a divorce in Aus is to have the property settlement either negotiated between the parties amicably, through a meditor, or finally, decided in in a court through a magistrate.

The final measure is the more expensive option, both in money (approximately $40,000 AUD) and in time (around 18 months for conclusion).

Its pretty much over and done with. It would seem that I am not as nearly as further down the downward spiral as I would like to think that I am.


----------



## shroomgirl

Louisiana is a country unto itself, it's the only state in the USA with the napoleanic code....the fact that you can get a divorce and not be finished makes life horrendous later on. 

Always good to try mediation. I just had an angry angry ex-husband that did not want to settle and ran up my attorney fees with his ramblings. He tends to bury people in paper. At one time I thought of him as intellegent, now just someone that bullies others.

Glad to see your post.....even if it's under these circumstances.


----------

